# How to install printer drivers manually?



## saagpaneer (May 26, 2008)

When I installed Leopard, I opted not to install any printer drivers apart from the one for my own printer.

Then my printer died and I got a new printer -- a Brother HL-4070CDW. I assumed I could download the proper driver from Brother's website. Nope! At the website it just says, "Mac OSX 10.5 contains the appropriate printer drivers for your product."

Using Pacifist I was able to extract a folder called BrotherPrinterDrivers from the Leopard install disks. But that folder contains a bunch of files, and I have no idea where to install them on my machine.

Any help from someone who with a good understanding of printer drivers in Leopard would be greatly appreciated.


----------

